# TPM für MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX



## BL4CK_92 (17. Oktober 2019)

*TPM für MSI B450 Tomahawk MAX*

Hallo,

würde gerne via Bitlocker meine Laufwerke verschlüsseln. Das Tomahawk hat auch einen TPM Header, welchen ich gerne nutzen würde (ist bequemer als immer ne PIN eingeben).

Leider finde ich nirgendwo einen MSI TPM zu kaufen. Scheinbar gibt es die in V1.2 und V2.0 . Ich finde aber nirgends im Netz Informationen dazu.

Ich hoffe jemand ist SysAdm und kann mir da weiterhelfen.

LG


----------

